# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Transverse Myelitis met erg pijnlijke onderbenen

## greeteken

Ik sukkel al van 2002 met mijn gezondheid en in 2008 hebben ze geconstateerd dat het Transverse Myelitis is, met schade van het zenuwstelsel en daarbij heb ik al van kinds af, veel pijn in mijn onderbenen (vanaf knie) en ik moet nu Uralyt U (5g) nemen in granules.
Mijn vraag is, heeft er ook iemand zo'n pijne onderbenen en wat zijn behandelingen. En kent er iemand dit geneesmiddel, of neemt iemand dit?
Als ik de bijsluiter lees, is dit bedoeld voor urinestenen.... :Confused: 

Fijn om iets te horen van iemand,
groetekes
Greet

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Greet,

Jammer dat je nog geen reactie hebt gehad  :Frown: 
Vervelend dat je zo sukkelt met je gezondheid en veel pijn in je onderbenen hebt! 
Wat zijn jou ervaringen tot nu toe met Uralyt U?? 
Ik hoop voor je dat je wat aan deze medicatie hebt!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=34434#post34434

heb je iets aan deze link?
Verder staan er diverse posts en topics over dit onderwerp in deze rubriek.

----------

